# big ole cat



## jacobwhite (Jul 29, 2011)

caught a decent size catfish behind go mart in gallia about 37 pounds shovel head on a piece of shad


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Really nice fish. Great job.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Thats a dandy. I've never done very well using cut bait for shovels. I always use live bait of some kind. Way to go.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

That sure is a big ole cat!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice flat! Congrats!


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice Fish guy!!! Keep up the good fishing..


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I agree, nice fish man! I'd remove the specifics of your spot though! A fish like that can draw a crowd to your hole! I try to be a generalist unless it is a spot I don't get to often or if the spot can handle the attention like Lake Erie. Thanks for the report though, glad to see they're eating!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice fish dude!


----------

